# Where is the outdoor temperature sensor on TT MK3?



## eagle4 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Everything is in the title !

My TT tells me 0.5 ° outdoor temperature in the Var today !!
The VAGCOM does not go back any fault, but I am almost certain that it is the probe.
It costs only 15 €, so it makes me c .... to go to Audi for that!

I looked at the sites of MK1 and 2, but nothing ....

Thank you in advance !!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Usually just behind the front grille, so I assume MK3 would be similar.
Hoggy.


----------



## eagle4 (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you for your answer, but no I checked!

He is not there, at least not visible ... :?

Maybe in a wheelhouse ?? :?:


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hey Eagle4!

According to the repair manual, the Outside Air Temperature Sensor is attached to the "air guide" on the left side of the radiator. I've posted the only two sections that cover/show it.

Please note, this is for my USA car, so perhaps this is mirrored overseas. Hope this helps!


----------



## eagle4 (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you so much !!! :wink:

I will look, but it seems difficult to access!  
We'll see !!


----------



## eagle4 (Aug 7, 2016)

You're right, he's here!

A little disassembly !!

http://sebricka.chez-alice.fr/Captemp.jpg


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Glad you found it! Good luck getting to it.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Wheel off and arch liner off to get to that?


----------



## eagle4 (Aug 7, 2016)

Probably !!


----------



## eagle4 (Aug 7, 2016)

Before disassembling I connected the car to my VCDS, and a weird thing comes out:










http://sebricka.chez-alice.fr/capcaptemp.jpg

Outside air temperature is 21° but the Outside temp : display value is 8.5° (I have 8.5 ° on my Dashboard)

A idea ? It's realy the sensor ???


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

Dumb question, but have you actually driven it for a long time, like 20+ minutes? The displayed temperature is not at all whatever the outside temp sensor is reading. If you stop, the inside reported temperature is basically held because the sensor itself will read very high because of the coolant heat building up inside the bumper. When moving, the displayed temp changes slowly when the computer determines the car is moving enough and the OAT sensor starts falling again. It's much more complicated that just what the sensor is reading. Make sure you're not having any other temperature or speed sensor issues, as the algorithm relies on these.


----------



## eagle4 (Aug 7, 2016)

Thank you for your answer, I thought about it, but even driving ....

I solved the problem by disconnecting the battery, for now it's ok!


----------

